# Blackberry Playbook is the worst device I've ever had to use



## jumpman17 (Apr 19, 2011)

I had to set up our Blackberry Playbook display today as it goes on sale tomorrow. This is the most frustrating device I've ever had the displeasure of using.

It takes a year and a half to turn on. First it shows the logo, then some colored circles appear in the background, then they slowly move and change color and shift through the entire freaking color spectrum, then it loads the main dashboard, then it sits blank for a little bit and finally loads the icons.

And then there is the touch screen. OMG, wtf were they doing when designing that thing? The touch screen doesn't even work when it's laid flat on a table. Instead it ignores your finger and decides to spaz out and randomly click things on the screen. Even when your holding it, it only decides to register half of your presses. And the scrolling barely works. You're supposed to be able to swipe your finger to scroll between tabs or pages or whatever. Instead you desperately swipe your finger across the screen praying for it to move. I'm still not sure how to get back to the dashboard. I seem to manage to do so by furiously swiping upwards many many times until it eventually kicks me back to the dashboard.

You have to set it up to get everything fully working feature wise. I don't know if Blackberry is just blocking this from finishing since the street date is tomorrow, but me and a bunch of other stores couldn't get the Blackberry ID Agreement to load. Yet a couple were able to do so. But the internet shows I'm not alone in this problem.

If you somehow manage to get the thing set up, I'm told there is a close to 300 MB update you must first download. Why is there a 300 MB update on launch day? I can only hope this fixes the device so it's usable. All this can be yours for only $499.98!

Tetris works great though.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds EXACTLY like the Nook Color. When charging, the fucking screen doesn't do ANYTHING. The touch literally is random.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, i've heard the update does wonders

and the nook color had/s a software problem, not the hardware, but that can be fixed by rooting it


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would just like to add that the stupid thing still does not work. We tried 5 hotspots and even took it home to try to set up on a personal router. We even opened a second unit. Makes a great display.

"Why is there no display out?"
"Because we can't get it to work"


----------



## Dangy (Apr 20, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I would just like to add that the stupid thing still does not work. We tried 5 hotspots and even took it home to try to set up on a personal router. We even opened a second unit. Makes a great display.
> 
> "Why is there no display out?"
> "Because we can't get it to work"



Hey, at least it'll (hopefully) make people stray away from buying such a bad product.


----------



## Arithmatics (May 15, 2011)

Sounds random. But the sets we got here in Malaysia are exactly the opposite of what I read happened with you. What's confirmed is that yes the Playbook doesn't work when you put it on a glass flat surface. on others its pretty solid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess a software update was necessary.

The only downside is that you NEED to have an internet connection when you first start up the device and you can't switch blackberry ID's unless you format the system entirely which reverts it back to factory default which means you need to re-update it. 

Old topic I know but I handled the sets back in April 20th when they came through the doors. No problems except the ones I pointed out


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 10, 2011)

Fortunately I didn't buy this bad tablet... Thank you for the information


----------



## clegion (Aug 14, 2011)

This tablet is pretty bad unless you are RIM fans and blackberry savvy one at that. In australia it is mostly paired up with the onyx in a Plan scheme . It is decent otherwise


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've tried a Playbook at our local telco booth, not that impressed with it.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 14, 2011)

It's really sad that RIM is digging their grave; they should just stick to making Blackberry better, it is impossible for them to compete with iPad.

Recently, RIM had to let go of around 200 employees because they just aren't doing so well. It was scary because my dad works for them; thankfully they kept him.

They say success builds competition; why hasn't RIM copied Apple yet?


----------



## clegion (Aug 15, 2011)

technicality, they did but failed in every regard
1. TouchScreen only phone with gesture = Blackberry storm
2. APP store: Blackberry app world

those are literally apple mobile phone strategy , I have the blackberry torch due to family demands so I know around this stuff, Blackberry should stick to whatever blackberry do best, messaging and all that


----------

